
Show HN: Renderproxy – Make your app crawlable without a line of code - fragosti
https://renderproxy.com
======
fragosti
The idea for Renderproxy came to me while at work. Our website is completely
written in React and was having some SEO issues. Single Page Apps have a hard
time being crawled by search engine bots, and one way to fix this is to
implement dynamic rendering
([https://developers.google.com/search/docs/guides/dynamic-
ren...](https://developers.google.com/search/docs/guides/dynamic-rendering)),
such that bots get served up a pre-rendered version of your site. Google
recommends this.

Looking online, I was hoping to find something like Renderproxy, but all the
solutions I found required me to run my own server, or switch hosting
providers. We ended up implementing our own custom solution.

With this solution, all you need to do is sign up for Renderproxy, and change
your DNS settings.

------
yunusabd
Great idea, it can be a real hassle to set up SSR. Is there a chance that it
would be considered cloaking by Google, because you're serving a page from a
different IP to the crawler?

~~~
fragosti
According to Google, as long you're being honest it's not considered cloaking.

[https://developers.google.com/search/docs/guides/dynamic-
ren...](https://developers.google.com/search/docs/guides/dynamic-
rendering#cloaking)

~~~
yunusabd
Sounds reasonable. Have you seen results yet in terms of SEO performance with
your company's page?

~~~
fragosti
Yea especially when you're using things like [https://github.com/nfl/react-
helmet](https://github.com/nfl/react-helmet) to set meta tags in JS --it's not
going to work unless you're using something like this. The descriptions and
titles for our pages started showing up in google after implementing dynamic
rendering, and our rankings seemed improved as well.

~~~
yunusabd
Nice one, good luck with your project!

------
mschulmano
Took me five mins to get working, seems like a solid way to save a week or so
of work that you'd otherwise have to do to get dynamic rendering working.
Seems promising.

------
rgmvisser
Great idea for still having a custom domain without having to pay for premium
features on website builders

